# new york - extended smoking ban



## no-no (Feb 3, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-12352935


They're about to ban smoking in parks and along the coast in new york, I hope we don't go the same way.

The beach is no fun without a spliff at sunset.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 3, 2011)

It's fucking stupid banning smoking outdoors when there's cars around.


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 3, 2011)

no-no said:


> The beach is no fun without a spliff at sunset.


 
Because if they banned smoking on beaches it would be so much more illegal and difficult to attempt that.


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 3, 2011)

Beaches are considerably more fun when you don't have to pick your way along them among loads of fag butts and other rubbish tho.


----------



## tommers (Feb 3, 2011)

I want to be able to go to the beach without breathing in your poisonous, noxious fumes!!!11!!!



Lol.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 3, 2011)

Crispy said:


> It's fucking stupid banning smoking outdoors when there's cars around.


 
The first time I encountered an outdoor smoking zone was at Dallas airport, a box painted on the floor where us smokers had to stand. This was on the pavement in the covered passenger drop off zone. You could actually cut through the car exhaust in the air.


----------



## mr steev (Feb 3, 2011)

I'd much rather we followed the Dutch

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/netherlands/8109698/Dutch-smoking-ban-reversed-for-small-pubs.html


----------



## claphamboy (Feb 3, 2011)

Crispy said:


> It's fucking stupid banning smoking outdoors when there's cars around.


 
TBF, it's just fucking stupid, FULL STOP.


----------



## claphamboy (Feb 3, 2011)

mr steev said:


> I'd much rather we followed the Dutch
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/netherlands/8109698/Dutch-smoking-ban-reversed-for-small-pubs.html



Why do the Dutch always seem to get things right?


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2011)

Let them smoke outdoors but fine any dirty fuckers $100 for each filthy fag butt thrown to the ground/sand.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 3, 2011)

editor said:


> Let them smoke outdoors but fine any dirty fuckers $100 for each filthy fag butt thrown to the ground/sand.


 
On top of lighting each fag with a Benjamin this could get expensive.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 3, 2011)

editor said:


> Let them smoke outdoors but fine any dirty fuckers $100 for each filthy fag butt thrown to the ground/sand.


 
This. There is no excuse for dropping a butt, ever.

Stub it out, put it in your pocket until you find a bin.


----------



## no-no (Feb 3, 2011)

exactly, just enforce the litter laws.

I think this is being done for health reasons though. I guess there's more money to be saved in terms of healthcare than to be made from selling fags.

Maybe the law should say that you have to run 1500m before each smoke.


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm a non-smoker and support the ban in pubs in the UK. But I think the anti-smoking bandwagon has gone far enough.

As for the 'saving money on healthcare' argument, well, a non-smoker who lives longer proberbly costs more in healthcare and pensions than a smoker.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 3, 2011)

I now carry around my little portable ashtray


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 3, 2011)

Crispy said:


> It's fucking stupid banning smoking outdoors when there's cars around.


 
You should check out the topsy turvy world of tokyo where you can smoke in the indoor children's play and food areas but get stopped by the cops for having a fag walking down the street.

It is for litter reasons though, but this is the only country were I see loads of people using mobile ashtrays even (in-fact especially) at festivals.


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 3, 2011)

I fucking love the smoking ban, me.


----------

